# Bio-Gro



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2015)

Okay gang. I've seen this product Bio-Gro around for some time now and just today I did a bit more research into it. Initially, I called bullshit and was on the "bodybuilders will buy anything" mindset about the product. This video seems to back up that point of view.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2015)

Apparently in that video he calls out Jerry Ward who makes a very insightful video response which was the best explanation of the product I've been able to find.






I haven't tried the stuff, not sure if I will, but I thought it was interesting how far technology has brought us in the peptide and science realm in general so I figured I would share.

The original post/videos can be found here:

h**p://bullshitonblast.blogspot.com/2014/05/jason-blaha-calls-bullshit-on-biogro.html


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't watched the videos you've posted yet but just the name alone makes me feel like I should be putting the stuff in my yard


----------

